# Vamo V5 Pcb Replacement



## johan (1/3/14)

If your's are faulty or you want to upgrade to V5 @ $12.60 (excluding shipping):

http://www.vaporbreak.com/en/home/305-vamo-v5-pcb-board.html


----------



## ET (1/3/14)

giving me ideas meneer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

It should be an easy install.


----------

